# Bindings for 2012 Never Summer SL 158cm



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

I would add the Union Atlas to the mix. I used to ride Cartels and they've always worked well for me, still a good choice. I bought a pair of Atlas to review and they are much more comfortable to me. My first pair of Unions and I'm very impressed with them as a do anything binding.


----------



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

hhaidar said:


> I would add the Union Atlas to the mix. I used to ride Cartels and they've always worked well for me, still a good choice. I bought a pair of Atlas to review and they are much more comfortable to me. My first pair of Unions and I'm very impressed with them as a do anything binding.


I agree, they def seem like a good fit too. But my local shops doesn't carry that one, so I was limited to the selections i listed.

But thanks.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Rome 390 Boss or Ride Rodeo would be my choices. I had Targas and Ride Deltas (Rodeo) on my SL before I sold it. The Targas were too stiff, but the Deltas were perfect.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Gotcha. In that case, Cartels, 390 Boss, Malavitas or Forces are all good choices. I don't think you can go wrong within those 4.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm all for supporting local shops, but if you want something and they don't have it, I wouldn't feel bad about ordering online. Buying something because what you want isn't available just sounds wrong.
And a bunch of places have free shipping over certain prices and flexible return policies.

This being said, your list has some pretty solid bindings on it.
I tried cartels and malavitas and both were great. If you're going for the cartels, try to get the restricted ones, they have a nicer ankle strap. But I believe those are only available at brick and mortar shops that have some sort of partnership with Burton.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

i've used 09 forces on my SL and it worked out well for 2 years. i recently upgraded to ride capo as the straps on my 09 forces were shitty and enjoy the canted footbed. lighter a bit and love the marshmallow cushioning as it makes for an enjoyable ride. it's a bit like the forces with aluminum backing (which I like) rather then plastic.

definitely not as much customization as you would get from rome 390/390 boss, but i'm a set it and forget it type of rider.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

K2 formulas is what I have on mine and I love the feel. I also have ride deltas that I use on my softer boards but they do fine on a SL.


----------



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

I've decided on the Burton Cartels guys, due to their comfort and lightness, and durability.

Thanks for all the help.

Now, gotta decide whether it's toxic green or white to go with my white SL 2012.

But thanks a lot everyone!


----------

